# Support for Raspberry Pi 2



## 1961 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi,
I understand, that I can create my own image, but it would be more convenient to get them ready-to-run. I own a set of "Raspberry Pi 2 Model B V1.1" (board version) and found working read-to-run images for FreeBSD-11.0 in the "snapshots" and in the "releases" directories. But nothing for FreeBSD-10.3 or FreeBSD-12.0 (I experienced, only images labled "RPI2" will boot, but "RPI-B" will not boot.

Now, I bought some slightly newer "Raspberry Pi 2 Model B V1.2" and realized, even the FreeBSD-11.0 "RPI2" images will not boot (stuck with rainbow screen).

So here is a small matrix with the result of my testings (FAIL means, it does not boot):
Raspberry Pi 2 V1.1   RPI-B=FAIL  RPI2=OK
Raspberry Pi 2 V1.2   RPI-B=FAIL  RPI2=FAIL

and RPI-B is availalbe for FreeBSD 10.3 11.0 12.0
and RPI2  is availabe only for FreeBSD  11.0

My suggestion, extend image support to "Raspberry Pi 2 Model B V1.2"

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2017)

Please file a PR.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 30, 2017)

I dunno how much you know about this stuff but basically Pi2 went from 32bit to 64bit CPU. So I have no idea why they stuck with the same name RPi2 Model B. Pretty stupid if you ask me. Why not RPi2 Model C. I wonder how many people think FreeBSD Arm is broke when they should be looking at Arm64 stuff. I wonder if the RPi3 crochet stuff works with it.

I suggest you file a PR with RPi foundation. Tell them they are wacked.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I dunno how much you know about this stuff but basically Pi2 went from 32bit to 64bit CPU.


Really?



Phishfry said:


> Why not RPi2 Model C


As the Pi3 was the 64 bit one, why not RPi3 Model 1lite (or whatever)?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 30, 2017)

There is a blurb here where they mention newer A53 cpu.
https://www.adafruit.com/product/2358
Now using Arm v8 branch. They fail to mention 64 bit versus Arm v7 which was 32 bit.

I would assume you need a different uboot as well. Maybe Pi3 uboot...


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 30, 2017)

SirDice said:


> why not RPi3 Model 1lite (or whatever)?


Well it does look like the same cpu as the RPi3 so you have a point here. Plus the RPi3 has onboard wifi versus RPi2.
Beyond that I dunno what the differences are. I would be trying RPi3 builds myself.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 30, 2017)

To the original poster I would try either RaspBSD or build your own with crochet. Both using RPi3 targets.
Crochet is very easy to use and you will learn alot.
Feel free to ask any questions using it. The documentation could be better.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Now using Arm v8 branch. They fail to mention 64 bit versus Arm v7 which was 32 bit.


What. The... Yeah, indeed. It's obviously only a "minor" difference


----------

